# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Opinião sobre máquina fotográfica

## Artur Jorge

Boas!

Que máquina fotográfica me sugerem tendo em conta que a sua principal utilização será a obtenção de fotos de aquários com bons zooms?

Cumpts.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Artur,

Duas sugestões...

Canon POWERSHOT SX20 IS (sucessora da minha PowerShot S5 IS)

Canon EOS 550D + OBJECTIVA EF-S 18-55 IS (reflex, ainda melhor qualidade de imagem)

 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Eu obtava pela canon Eos 550 com uma lente sigma macro de 150mm!

alias será o conjunto que vou adquirir....

cumps

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eu tenho uma Canon EOS 40D e tenho uma lente macro da canon 100 mm...caso sejas iniciante na fotografia realmente a 550D já chega, mas caso queiras fazer da fotografia um "vicio" aconselho sem dúvida a 7D...relação preço-qualidade imbatível...de lentes a 100 mm é muito boa, embora a sigma que o Pedro disse (apesar de não conhecer) também deve ser de qualidade...tens também a 180 mm da canon, mas isso já são :SbRiche:

----------


## Artur Jorge

Boas!

E quanto à Canon powershot sx30 is? O zoom desta máquina é regulável?

Cumpts...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

O ideal era comprares uma maquina (corpo) que podesses meter um lente especifica de macro.....pois os macros que podes fazer com as  maquinas, normalmente não são grande coisa....

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> E quanto à Canon powershot sx30 is? O zoom desta máquina é regulável?


Sim, é como nas câmaras de video, tem um botão com dois extremos, um aumenta outro diminui o zoom.

----------


## Artur Jorge

> Boas!
> 
> O ideal era comprares uma maquina (corpo) que podesses meter um lente especifica de macro.....pois os macros que podes fazer com as  maquinas, normalmente não são grande coisa....



Existe muita diferença entre uma canon EOS 1000D e uma EOS 550? Justificam-se os cerca de 300  a mais pela 550 para quem é iniciante e pensa utilizar maioritariamente a maquina para macros?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Se a diferença é só essa, então nem pensava duas vezes...ia logo para a 550d

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

A 550d faz video em HD!

cumps

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

> Existe muita diferença entre uma canon EOS 1000D e uma EOS 550? Justificam-se os cerca de 300  a mais pela 550 para quem é iniciante e pensa utilizar maioritariamente a maquina para macros?


não conheço nenhuma das duas, mas tendo em conta a especificações, vejo logo alguns aspectos que me levariam a comprar a 550d em vez da 1000:

a 550d tem mais 8MP do que a 1000d (18 vs 10)
sensibilidade ISO muito mais elevada (6400 vs 1600)
LCD com 5x mais qualidade e maior
possibilidade de gravar filmes com qualidade HD

depois tens é qye escolher bem a lente...isso vai fazer toda a diferença

----------


## Artur Jorge

> depois tens é qye escolher bem a lente...isso vai fazer toda a diferença


E que lente é que recomenda para fazer boas macros numa 550D?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

canon 100 mm, caso queiras despender mais um pedaço compra a 180 mm

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Relação preço qualidade sem duvida uma Sigma 150mm (até é motorizada)!

----------


## Artur Jorge

Viva!

Que diferenças significativas um fotografo inexperiente encontra nestas duas objectivas :

HighTech Wonder

HighTech Wonder

Como já disse atrás, o meu objectivo será a obtenção de macros de aquarios e bonsais e como tal não queria estar a despender dinheiro em material muito sofisticado do qual um fotografo de ocasião não obtém dividendos que justifiquem a aquisição.

Cumpts.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

para um fotógrafo inexperiente suriro a 70-300, vai-se revelar um lente mais versátil graças ás várias distâncias focais e enquadramentos rápidos que o zoom 7-300 vai permitir.

a 150 é uma lente mais luminosa (abertura 2.8) mas a distância focal fixa (150) pode ser um entrave para quem está a começar.

não tenho duvidas que a qualidade de imagem da 150 é melhor, mas talvez não seja a melhor lente para quem começa.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

tb tanho andado indecizo por estas 2 maquinas ainda nao sei quel comprar.

----------


## Luis Reis

Bom dia, 

Eu tenho a 70-300 e posso dizer que em relação ao preço é uma excelente lente para macros. 
Não tem uma distancia focal que permita estar "em cima do acontecimento", fotgrafar de mt perto, mas o elevado poder de zoom permite boas macros a distancias consideraveis.
Se a ideia fazer macros, perto do objecto, não me parece a melhor escolha.

----------


## Artur Jorge

> Bom dia, 
> 
> Eu tenho a 70-300 e posso dizer que em relação ao preço é uma excelente lente para macros. 
> Não tem uma distancia focal que permita estar "em cima do acontecimento", fotgrafar de mt perto, mas o elevado poder de zoom permite boas macros a distancias consideraveis.
> Se a ideia fazer macros, perto do objecto, não me parece a melhor escolha.


Viva!

Podia postar uma macro com essa objectiva? Gostava de ver a qualidade que posso obter.


Cumpts.

----------


## P.Martins

Boas

   Em relação a objectivas macro são consideradas macros reais as que fazem 1.1 tais como foi dito objectivas de 60, 100, 150 180mm eu tenho uma de 60mm já é uma objectiva com estabilizador o que permite tirar fotos sem tripé o qual é também muito importante principalmente nas macro fotografias, independente do zoom ou distancia focal há aspectos a ter em conta no ponto de focagem por exemplo se estivermos a fotografar um ermitã junto ao vidro da frente com uma objectiva de 60mm não haverá problema alguma pois estamos a trabalhar relativamente perto +-30cm no caso de ser uma objectiva de 180mm esta distancia pode duplicar ou quadruplicar e em vês de 30cm podes estar a 2m o que em um espaço pequeno pode ser muito complicado.

   Em relação a objectiva 70-300mm não é propriamente macro faz 1.2 de aumento para que esta a iniciar é relativamente boa já tem um tratamento especial na lente , eu próprio já tive uma mas acabei por arranjar um 28-300mm , outra opção são tubos de extensão e aqui sim passamos para outro nível com aumentos que vão de 1.1 a 2.1 3.1 e mais, é uma boa opção para que não tem objectivas macro e é mais em conta.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Para colocar mais duvidas ao pessoal...

E o que dizem da Nikon D7000?

----------


## Luis Santos

Escolher entre Nikon e canon da mesma gama (reflex) é quase o mesmo que escolher entre a ferrari e a lamborghini.O concelho que dou é ires a uma loja e pegar nas maquinas que se pretende comprar ,porque muitas vezes a diferença entre elas é em promenores que a maior parte das vezes nem se usa.
Para mim vale mais a ergonomia da maquina,do que propriamente as diferenças entre modelos da mesma gama .
Eu pessoalmente uso nikon(d70) e recomendo  ,e na altura que comprei o que fez pender a balança para a  nikon em vez da  canon foi a ergonomia da maquina.
espero ter ajudado :SbOk2:

----------

